# Why is marijuana illegal?



## MergeLeft (Jun 27, 2007)

Peter Gauthier has written and posted an excellent account of the real reasons the law turned on mj & mj users- here is a link and the opening:


http://marijuana.drugwarrant.com/

Many people assume that marijuana was made illegal through some kind of process involving scientific, medical, and government hearings; that it was to protect the citizens from what was determined to be a dangerous drug. 
The actual story shows a much different picture. Those who voted on the legal fate of this plant never had the facts, but were dependent on information supplied by those who had a specific agenda to deceive lawmakers. You'll see below that the very first federal vote to prohibit marijuana was based entirely on a documented lie on the floor of the Senate. 
You'll also see that the history of marijuana's criminalization is filled with: 
Racism 
Fear 
Protection of Corporate Profits 
Yellow Journalism 
Ignorant, Incompetent, and/or Corrupt Legislators 
Personal Career Advancement and Greed 
These are the actual reasons marijuana is illegal.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 29, 2007)

Greed......


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

cuz the government doesnt
want ppl to have something
amazing in there life...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 29, 2007)

OK,  The short, sweet, and simple,

 It's illegal, because we are too apathetic to go do something intelligent 
about it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## scoot1073 (Jun 30, 2007)

power greed control and fear...


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

im not getting why it hasnt changed, the government knows wer doing it it doesnt make us insane, its hardly likely to insight violent rebellion is it?

 and they could tax it like they do everything else?
have you ever thought politicians might all be in the wrong line of work, they might be better suited to perhaps burger king? 

no thats offensive to the people who work in burger king.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 3, 2007)

careful folks..

i can see this thread turning political..

thats a MP no noo...

mama gonna spank you all.. haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 3, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> careful folks..
> 
> i can see this thread turning political..
> 
> ...


 
Wise man, that PuffAlot.


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

lol

i shall be quiet

i suppose wev all heard it before anyway


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

> im not getting why it hasnt changed


MONEY!


----------



## silkbarons (Aug 4, 2007)

I tried to post a url but since I haven't post enough I can't yet.  So, if you search for Jack Herer or The Emperor Has No Clothes, you'll find a site with wonderful info and history and it will probably answer all those questions and more.  Twist one up and enjoy.


----------



## BLUNTHEAD420 (Aug 5, 2007)

Think about it, if it was legal than everyone would be slower, think about the guy that drives all that good food to your local grocery store. He would be all keyed up, late and probably would eat some of the food in the truck!!


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2007)

Marijuana..the first 12,000 years


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 5, 2007)

BLUNTHEAD420 said:
			
		

> Think about it, if it was legal than everyone would be slower, think about the guy that drives all that good food to your local grocery store. He would be all keyed up, late and probably would eat some of the food in the truck!!


 
And how would this be any different, than alcohol??

its not condoning use during work, its what we do on our free time is
the issue, in the privacy of our own home.


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 5, 2007)

_You smoke a joint and you're likely to kill your brother."  

"Marijuana is the most violence-causing drug in the history of mankind."


_d it will I have to say this guy made up some crazy TiddleyBangBang against marijuana. You see, if he were to ever smoke marijuana i bet he would relize hes to stoned and lazy to kill someone, he just wants to get some munchies!


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

Money, Greed and people being uneducated


----------



## Rocker420 (Aug 6, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> And how would this be any different, than alcohol??
> 
> its not condoning use during work, its what we do on our free time is
> the issue, in the privacy of our own home.



Serious. Marijuana should be treated no different if not better then alcohol. you smoke a bowl your high for an hour then its over. you get drunk, you cant do anything right, then you just pass out and wake up next morning feeling like a NoodleDoodlePoodle.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 6, 2007)

Its funny how we like to point a finger at the government saying there evil racist and that there wrong if u feel that way research the countrys where its legal and move there its not that hard or are u 2 greedy to live in the great U.S. where are economy is the best in the world?


----------



## jamstein (Aug 6, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Its funny how we like to point a finger at the government saying there evil racist and that there wrong if u feel that way research the countrys where its legal and move there its not that hard or are u 2 greedy to live in the great U.S. where are economy is the best in the world?




thered be no dutch people left in amsterdam, just stoned americans.

moving to another country is a simple attitude to a simple problem, but in the long run we all know theres nothing dangerous about MJ, so we want answers from our governments.

i dont believe anyone on this forum is stupid, and its difficult to believe politicians are all closed minded and stupid.

the best explanation i can think of for MJ being illegal is that we are pretty easy to bust, more grow ops and dealers get arrested makes the police in the area look really good even though they arent doing their REAL job of protecting the public from real threats like muggers, rapists, heroin, cocaine and chavs.

we need to do more protesting, to prove we arent all too stoned to organize things and rally for our beliefs.

we have to have faith someone with the power is listening


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 6, 2007)

Is it really that bad 2 say move and FYI amsterdam isnt the only place 2 smoke weed your just to closed minded to do the lil research to find what countrys marijuana is legal and 2 say im close minded 2 say just move? If the laws were pushed 2 make weed illegal then its illegal once u start gettin into politics u get corrupt because not everyone shares the same opion some people actually enjoying life without doing drugs and dont want them in there life some countrys dont care but to make this country your own because u and few like u want it like that i feel sad because i want my kids 2 be a succesful buisness man or woman without drugs and the stuff that comes with it in his life i wouldnt him 2 be a couch potatoe like his old dad.  I want them to be healthy and strong not a Dumb*** that laughs at the stupid things in the world marijuana is a revolution and its almost over maybe we cant see that our views are getting clouded in our own smoke PEACE


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 6, 2007)

jamstein said:
			
		

> thered be no dutch people left in amsterdam, just stoned americans.
> 
> moving to another country is a simple attitude to a simple problem, but in the long run we all know theres nothing dangerous about MJ, so we want answers from our governments.
> 
> ...


 So would it be better if there was a bunch of stoned americans in the melting pot of the world jamstein u gotta think before u speak america cant hold everyone


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Is it really that bad 2 say move and FYI amsterdam isnt the only place 2 smoke weed your just to closed minded to do the lil research to find what countrys marijuana is legal and 2 say im close minded 2 say just move? If the laws were pushed 2 make weed illegal then its illegal once u start gettin into politics u get corrupt because not everyone shares the same opion some people actually enjoying life without doing drugs and dont want them in there life some countrys dont care but to make this country your own because u and few like u want it like that i feel sad because i want my kids 2 be a succesful buisness man or woman without drugs and the stuff that comes with it in his life i wouldnt him 2 be a couch potatoe like his old dad. I want them to be healthy and strong not a Dumb*** that laughs at the stupid things in the world marijuana is a revolution and its almost over maybe we cant see that our views are getting clouded in our own smoke PEACE


 
I would not say moving is the answer. Thats like saying to cut and run. If the USA were to outlaw alochol again im shure the general feeling would be that "we" the people need to get this changed. Thats what it should be with this. Your children seemed to be your main concern well consider the following

POINT 1. Alochol kills more people hands down. In car crashes, swimming drunk, you name an activity and theres probably a way to get hurt if your drunk. You could simply die of an overdose of alochol or stumble fall and smash your skull. Your clild as of now has a 1 in 5 chance of being in an alochol related accident before ending high school. Weither he/she is even drinking, a drunk could hit them.

POINT 2. Marijuana is a natural plant that has grown on this earth before alochol was even thought of. It is known as a smart persons drug. Most use pot to reach hightened enlightenment.....shure its all kinda blury when you sober up but when you were high you KNEW the secret of the universe. It does not stimulate violence or criminal activity in a person unless you consider the smoking/owning pot in itself a crime. 

IN CONCLUSION- If you look at the facts there is more dangerous things on the market than our beloved canabis. In a perfect world I see my children sitting on the sofa when they are the proper age of 18 and burning a joint with their dad as he tells them the story of how marijuana became legal. I have a younger sister who is still in high school and I who have been out of school for a few years now would much rather see her smoke pot than cigs,alochol,or any of the pills they have now days for pain or what not. I know of a few people who have died from overdosing on oxy cotton its some type of synthetic heroin the fda approved for our use.


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Why is marijuana illegal?

This my friend is a good question....that I cannot begin to answer. Many have good resources of why it became illegal but why something has not been done I do not know. 

The ignorance of this can be shown in a simple comment and question.
COMMENT- Alochol has killed more people worldwide or a daily basis and its not going to change...ever!
QUESTION- What do you do on a daily basis that you could not possibly do if you were high?

Shure you may not function as well when your stoned but if you were drunk it would be impossible to function.

Seems funny to me. Especially when there are bars that serve you alochol and then let you walk out and hop in a car. Smoking a bowl in the privacy of your house should be a GOD GIVEN RIGHT.

"Canabis was made by the man himself, alochol was made by man. Not the same at all." Gottagrow_420
(hey I like that may need to use that as a quote)


----------



## DxMxTxDistributor (Aug 21, 2007)

I am considering growing, because you never know what you get on the streets, and, it's cheaper. I am wondering, if you import seeds and they are seized by customs, what happens to me?


----------



## jash (Aug 21, 2007)

MJ is illegal because for every goverment in the word collecting taxes from alcohol is easier and acceptable in most people's eyes-also goverments simply dont want to be called narcos from the opponent side-so even if somebody believe's in MJ's legalize is obliged to keep mouth shut


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Merge.  Fascinating information, thanks for posting it.  I never knew the history behind the criminalization of marijuana.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's illegal for one reason and one reason only the goverment can't make any money of it.
The only thing that we have to look forward to is TIME, The goverment has to make the DRUG LEGAL or they can keep on arresting half of the worlds population that smokes it.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 21, 2007)

ok like you say hydro i dont undertstand why it is still illegal. I mean everyone tokes, everyone! so why ban the people from doing what they want. After all if it wasnt for all us people the government would have to reason to exist


----------



## dashes (Aug 21, 2007)

Marijuana is illegal because it "attracts the negroes to the white women"

Said Mr. Anslinger (sp) back in the 30's was it?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 21, 2007)

Make it legal so California will be OUT Of Debt........................


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

dashes said:
			
		

> Marijuana is illegal because it "attracts the negroes to the white women"
> 
> Said Mr. Anslinger (sp) back in the 30's was it?


...so does Fergie:hubba:.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2007)

The real reason is businesses are the real power of the globe, they want profit, they dont want slackers and see Mary Jane as a something they know makes people relaxed, relaxed is less performance, less performance is less profit, personally i go into a deep concentration when ive had a smoke,  faces in power are just that, faces only, they have to keep the donations being delivered.

This is not a political comment, its an answer to a question.

Hippy


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 21, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The real reason is businesses are the real power of the globe, they want profit, they dont want slackers and see Mary Jane as a something they know makes people relaxed, relaxed is less performance, less performance is less profit, personally i go into a deep concentration when ive had a smoke, faces in power are just that, faces only, they have to keep the donations being delivered.
> 
> This is not a political comment, its an answer to a question.
> 
> Hippy


 

I believe that the reasons for making it illegal in the first place were based on the reasons mentioned in the article: 

*Racism *
*Fear *
*Protection of Corporate Profits *
*Yellow Journalism *
*Ignorant, Incompetent, and/or Corrupt Legislators *
*Personal Career Advancement and Greed* 

but not because they didn't want 'relaxed' employees, it was bigger than that... they stood to lose too much money at that time if marijuana was not made illegal.  

Smoking marijuana does come with the same responsibility that drinking alcohol does...you need to know your limits.  There are people who can function very well in their work environment when they are stoned (_I'm not one of them, but know people who are  _) in the same way that some people function very well in their work environment after having an alcoholic beverage (_I am also not one of those, but know people who are  _).  And knowing your limits is each individual's own responsibility...

And I resent having business or government or some organization make decisions/choices for me that are based on someone else's opinion Re: what is in my best interest...  I'll make that decision myself, thank you very much. :rant: 

...wish my little 'test' buds were dry enough to smoke... cause if they were, I would choose to try it right now and see what this subjects 'looks' like from another perspective...
:bong: :giggle:

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 21, 2007)

dashes said:
			
		

> Marijuana is illegal because it "attracts the negroes to the white women"
> 
> Said Mr. Anslinger (sp) back in the 30's was it?


 
Dang to think, all this time, i thought it was money..

and

crack

coke

heroine

meth...

its soo 2007ish


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 21, 2007)

Fear is the #1 factor.

People in power keep the populus scared, and fearful.
To keep and stay in power.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Dang to think, all this time, i thought it was money..
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Dang...you think all this is why black dudes like white chicks:huh:?!?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 22, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Dang...you think all this is why black dudes like white chicks:huh:?!?


 
No.. i was just tring to be sarcastic and condensending.. 
I didn't do such a great job. 

apologize for a tasteless and insensitive joke..  :fid:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2007)

It's okay, I understood what you were saying just poking fun.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you see what they are scared of?
Free thinking people
People who have minds open and will not be bent at will
(no prison/soap jokes please lol)
BBP, i knew you would see MrP's comment as non racist  

Hippy


----------

